# Need a new duck recipe?



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

I usually breast the duck out and keep the legs for BBQ. Then take the breast and butterfly each side. Jab it with a fork so the merinate can really get in it, merinade it for about 20 mins in a bag. Take it out fill the breast with cream cheese and serrano or "halowpeno" peppers!! Then throw it on the grill for 4 mins on each side!! 
What do you utahn's do with them, I'm hoping to get some tomorrow and am in the mood for some Utah duck recipies!!


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

It's jalapeno pepper :wink: You can't buy "halowpeno" peppers in the store.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

coyoteslayer said:


> It's jalapeno pepper :wink: You can't buy "halowpeno" peppers in the store.


Sure you can, they are green and really hot!!


----------



## nolaut (Jul 7, 2009)

Hey, them coot are not so bad. When they cross into the Louisiana they become a poule d'eaux, put them in a true gumbo (cajun roux based w/smoked sausage) and next time you out hunting you will try to kill every **** one of them. 

Big ducks are best brested and sauted in renderd bacon fat to just medium rare- set aside and reduce some heavy cream by half in the same pan, add season then cool w/ a hunk of butter swirled in. Slice breast on bias, pour on the sauce reduction, mmmm!


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

nolaut said:


> Hey, them coot are not so bad. When they cross into the Louisiana they become a poule d'eaux, put them in a true gumbo (cajun roux based w/smoked sausage) and next time you out hunting you will try to kill every **** one of them.
> 
> Big ducks are best brested and sauted in renderd bacon fat to just medium rare- set aside and reduce some heavy cream by half in the same pan, add season then cool w/ a hunk of butter swirled in. Slice breast on bias, pour on the sauce reduction, mmmm!


I'm going to try the sauted breasts tonight!!
Thanks


----------

